# Mediaeval walled towns of Germany



## Brian G Turner (Jul 18, 2016)

A few places I might want to visit some time in the future - 3 mediaeval walled cities in Germany - posted here simply because I have details on them currently open in other tabs of my browser. 

*Rothenburg*

Wikipedia: Rothenburg ob der Tauber - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google Images: rothenburg - Google Search

*Dinkelsbühl*

Wikipedia: Dinkelsbühl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google Images: Dinkelsbühl - Google Search

*Nördlingen*

Wikipedia: Nördlingen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Google Images: Nördlingen - Google Search


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 18, 2016)

May I also suggest Nuremberg (and if you are in the area visit Valhalla a little bit up the road)


----------



## The Judge (Jul 18, 2016)

Rothenburg is on my to-visit list already, after I used various images of it to help me with a Germanic-feel town in my first fantasy.  I have since been to Stein am Rhein in Switzerland, which has a very similar feel, though the city walls no longer exist.


----------



## JaeDarcy (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been to Rothenburg. It's amazing. 
A little bit like a living museum and definitely a shade touristy, but there are so many places tucked away there where if you squint you feel transported in time. It is absolutely worth the trip. (Don't skip the torture museum, either.)

Another to add to your list is Mdina in Malta.
Mdina - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It's an entirely preserved walking city and I spent my time there spellbound. You can stand on the ramparts and see clear across the island to Valletta, which the Knights Hospitaller founded in the 16th c. (Another impressive town.) But Mdina dates to the 8th C. and isn't far from the grotto where St Paul hung out after he was shipwrecked. 

Not a lot of Americans visit Malta, but those who do are never sorry. =)


----------



## WaylanderToo (Jul 19, 2016)

Not Germany but Mont  Saint Michel on Normandy is definitely worth a visit


----------

